# 13 week old GSD



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

A friend sent me a video of a puppy from his breeding being worked, this has got to be one of the strongest dogs I've ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQBNrkEcopA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a good pup, hope they don't mess him up....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks like the training I saw when I was a kid. 

Has anyone shown Ben this ??


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Has anyone shown Ben this ??


Just cruel :lol::lol::lol: Super nice GSD puppy..but the guy that's taking bites with those puppy teeth has to be a wee bit crazy ;-)~


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

nice pup but not so rare as you may think. I bet the news paper came out after he snaged


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

honestly, some of the dumbest shit i've ever seen...nice pup though


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

steve davis said:


> honestly, some of the dumbest shit i've ever seen...nice pup though


Steve,

This dog is being trained to work security and will be required to bite more than a suit. The methods may seem harsh, but the end result is a dog that is real and wont back down when the pressure is on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Steve,
> 
> This dog is being trained to work security and will be required to bite more than a suit. The methods may seem harsh, but the end result is a dog that is real and wont back down when the pressure is on.


First off it looks like a nice pup, but the strongest dog I've ever seen based on this video, most likely not...possibly, who knows... but most likely not...

second off, the training wasn't all that crazy...stupid MAYBE..I just hope these guys know exactly what they are doing...otherwise there is a chance the pup will get ruined unintentionally....get your friend to send you updates every month or so, and share the progress...so we can all see how tough he ends up being...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Steve,
> 
> This dog is being trained to work security and will be required to bite more than a suit. The methods may seem harsh, but the end result is a dog that is real and wont back down when the pressure is on.


Most pups that age will draw blood, doesn't really mean much.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Steve,
> 
> This dog is being trained to work security and will be required to bite more than a suit. The methods may seem harsh, but the end result is a dog that is real and wont back down when the pressure is on.


This looks like a nice pup, but regardless of what job he will do as an adult in my opinion this type of training will not make him better. In fact, in my opinion this training will set him back at some point soon.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Steve,
> 
> This dog is being trained to work security and will be required to bite more than a suit. The methods may seem harsh, but the end result is a dog that is real and wont back down when the pressure is on.



Adam,

I don't care what the dog is being trained for. If they continue that type training the puppy will burn out, sooner rather then later. Too bad, seems like a nice puppy :-(

The puppy doesn't see all the noise and gunfire as a threat yet.
When he does :-(
The video reminds me of some of the Baden stuff. Video of a puppy hanging on a long coat tail and they saying he's man
focused? LMAO


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pup but but whats up with the stupid training. That type of training will probably ruin the dog. The guy working the dog seemed a little off as well! Has the guy had his rabbi's shot?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Adam,
> 
> I don't care what the dog is being trained for. If they continue that type training the puppy will burn out, sooner rather then later. Too bad, seems like a nice puppy :-(
> 
> ...


Serious question, what do you mean by “burn out”? Not want to work anymore? 

And where are all these Baden videos people keep bring up?


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

The guy in the video has been training dogs a long time and consistantly produces great working dogs. I haven't seen him ruin a dog yet, so Talu will be ok. Everyone has their methods and thats cool my feelings won't be hurt.:-D

Just thought it would be nice to show a good GSD that's all.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Serious question, what do you mean by “burn out”? Not want to work anymore?
> 
> And where are all these Baden videos people keep bring up?


HI Chris

Exactly, A dog worked totally in defense (especially a young dog) has a choice of fight or flight. Once you push a dog into flight and it knows that's a option, it's hard to rebuilt the dog's confidence.

If you goggle Baden K9 you should find their website. I'm not sure what videos they still have posted (haven't been there for awhile) Most of them were heavy on the smoke bombs and theatrics and light on realistic dog training.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The guy in the video has been training dogs a long time and consistantly produces great working dogs. I haven't seen him ruin a dog yet, so Talu will be ok. Everyone has their methods and thats cool my feelings won't be hurt.:-D
> 
> Just thought it would be nice to show a good GSD that's all.


Adam,

Do you have personal knowledge of a dog that he's trained from a puppy, that has turned out to be a "great working dog"? 
Or are you going on what he's told you? How long have you known him?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Wouldn’t all dogs know flight is an option? I know that’s a young pup but he looked like he didn’t mind the work. Maybe this is not a good example of all their training with the dog? Maybe this is just a few minutes of tough guy work? is that what everyone means by wreaking the dog? Putting it into flight? 
Ya I seen a few short videos of pups on their site in the past. I don’t know if they are still there.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Adam,
> 
> Do you have personal knowledge of a dog that he's trained from a puppy, that has turned out to be a "great working dog"?
> Or are you going on what he's told you? How long have you known him?


Thomas,

I have two dogs from him, one I got at 12 weeks and the other at 10 months old. The older dog was trained in a similar manner and has turned out to be great dog. If you visit their website all the dogs used for breeding with the exception of one are all dogs from their breedings and are truely great working dogs. I have also seen several green and fully trained dogs that have been purchased by different clients. I've been training with them on occasion for 3 years and I can honestly say there is no BS with them or the dogs they sell.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> Wouldn’t all dogs know flight is an option? I know that’s a young pup but he looked like he didn’t mind the work. Maybe this is not a good example of all their training with the dog? Maybe this is just a few minutes of tough guy work? is that what everyone means by wreaking the dog? Putting it into flight?
> Ya I seen a few short videos of pups on their site in the past. I don’t know if they are still there.



Chris,

Knowing flight is an option, isn't the problem. Pushing the puppy into choosing that option is. Watch the beginning of the video again at 12-15 seconds, the puppy backs up twice. At thirteen weeks a strong east euro dog will recover quickly. That isn't always going to be the case.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> The guy in the video has been training dogs a long time and consistantly produces great working dogs. I haven't seen him ruin a dog yet, so Talu will be ok. Everyone has their methods and thats cool my feelings won't be hurt.:-D
> 
> Just thought it would be nice to show a good GSD that's all.


It is a nice pup the hanging if for demo purpose and seldom done ain't no biggie to me any way he wasn't snapping the pup around looked like a careful lift.
The guy seemed sorta goofy but being a actor is part of dog training and I guess if letting a pup do shredding on the skin is his way of showing off his pup I]ll watch better than watching and listing to them god damn clatter sticks and plastic jugs and what ever else you can find in the trash.
Thanks for the video I like


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> Wouldn’t all dogs know flight is an option? I know that’s a young pup but he looked like he didn’t mind the work. Maybe this is not a good example of all their training with the dog? Maybe this is just a few minutes of tough guy work? is that what everyone means by wreaking the dog? Putting it into flight?
> Ya I seen a few short videos of pups on their site in the past. I don’t know if they are still there.


I think your right Chris it's a little bravado to show what their new stud dog can produce. Tony can read dogs and knows how to approach training on a dog to dog basis.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"How to stress a possibly good pup into becoming a first class..........fear biter"! ](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I have two dogs from him, one I got at 12 weeks and the other at 10 months old. The older dog was trained in a similar manner and has turned out to be great dog. If you visit their website all the dogs used for breeding with the exception of one are all dogs from their breedings and are truely great working dogs. I have also seen several green and fully trained dogs that have been purchased by different clients. I've been training with them on occasion for 3 years and I can honestly say there is no BS with them or the dogs they sell.


Adam,

Have you posted videos of your dog(s) here? I'd like to see how they turned out if they were trained with similar methods.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Knowing flight is an option, isn't the problem. Pushing the puppy into choosing that option is. Watch the beginning of the video again at 12-15 seconds, the puppy backs up twice. At thirteen weeks a strong east euro dog will recover quickly. That isn't always going to be the case.


 
I took a look; the dog didn’t look all to worried to me. I guess I got more to learn.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Adam,
> 
> Have you posted videos of your dog(s) here? I'd like to see how they turned out if they were trained with similar methods.


I have but nothing recent. One video was a question about drive or stress with whinning on the bite when I got my first dog and I posted a couple of video's of my younger dog doing some ring training last summer.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> "How to stress a possibly good pup into becoming a first class..........fear biter"! ](*,)


 Yes, Bob the goal is to create first class fear biters.:wink:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Not the way i'd do it with a pup of mine but to each his own. Too bad though, seems like a nice pup.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The fact that the pup backed up when the helper came at it tells me there was to much pressure to early. That's on the helper/TD!


----------



## Mary Buck (Apr 7, 2010)

Ridiculous. Fear based training...not the dog, the breeder/trainer. Got show everyone what a terrific purchase they made with stupid training..they aren't confident enough to let the dog get some decent age appropriate training. Maybe a nice base for a junkyard though.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I wouldn't call it fear based training myself...dog looks good...training is not typical work for most and like I said hope they don't fukk it up...And Adam...keep us posted on the progress, now that it is a topic of interest....


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Looked more like a "demo" video than a training one. "This is how strong our puppies are" kinda thing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Looked more like a "demo" video than a training one. "This is how strong our puppies are" kinda thing.


I think you may be right, but I don't think it is an effective demo
video. Most viewing it, are going tsk tsk he's being mean to the puppy. Anyone that knows anything about protection training will think it is not age appropriate training. The few that are impressed with this type puppy training probably already have a pitbull with a chain and padlock in the backyard :-(


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think you may be right, but I don't think it is an effective demo
> video. Most viewing it, are going tsk tsk he's being mean to the puppy. Anyone that knows anything about protection training will think it is not age appropriate training. The few that are impressed with this type puppy training probably already have a pitbull with a chain and padlock in the backyard :-(


Thomas,

I take offence to the pitpull on the chain comment. If you look at some of the other videos on their website you can see the type of finished dogs they have produced. They also have letters and awards from various government agencies recognizing their work with the K-9 programs. Show me something your dogs can do other than some shutzhund protection routine and maybe I'll be impressed.:grin:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam,

You had to expect some discussion about the video would come about, once it was posted. 


Keep us updated...I can't imagine that is going on, on a daily basis. I would like to see this dog when it is mature-ish...could go great, or the video later may never come...

I saw all the vids, some dogs I really liked...others I didn't...that's just my opinion...I'm not buying dogs from them...so who cares what I think...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Joby, I will mention it to them and ask I pretty sure they won't have any objections.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Joby, I will mention it to them and ask I pretty sure they won't have any objections.


cool...


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The thing is that the puppy probably knows that guy from day one. Bring a stranger out and put that much pressure on the pup and you may see blown anal glands and a messed up dog. It's shit training that's all, happens everyday somewhere, no biggie.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I take offence to the pitpull on the chain comment. If you look at some of the other videos on their website you can see the type of finished dogs they have produced. They also have letters and awards from various government agencies recognizing their work with the K-9 programs. Show me something your dogs can do other than some shutzhund protection routine and maybe I'll be impressed.:grin:


Adam,

You get offended too easily, reread my comment. I said nothing about the puppy or any of the other videos or dogs on the site. I said anyone attracted to the training "on the video" probably already had a pit bull on a chain. "Letters and rewards from various government agencies" are a dime a dozen and not worth the paper they're written on LOL
I don't need or want to impress anyone, Adam. I'm not selling training or puppies and not claiming to be a "Master Trainer"
Whatever the Fuk that is


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Adam,
> 
> You get offended too easily, reread my comment. I said nothing about the puppy or any of the other videos or dogs on the site. I said anyone attracted to the training "on the video" probably already had a pit bull on a chain. "Letters and rewards from various government agencies" are a dime a dozen and not worth the paper they're written on LOL
> I don't need or want to impress anyone, Adam. I'm not selling training or puppies and not claiming to be a "Master Trainer"
> Whatever the Fuk that is


Thomas,

Since you deem yourself the reigning internet expert on trainers and dogs for sale. What are your qualifications? You should do your homework before calling others out. Tony set up, trained the dogs and handlers for one of the correctional institutes in our province. He also trained another dog and handler that worked for the province to find illegal tobbaco being shipped in. The team recieved two awards from the Preimer. Go rent the movie Ace of Hearts, his dog was the star of the movie. I could bore you with more credentials if you like?

What you have titled a few dogs in shutzhund? Seems kind of minor considering the way you present yourself as a critic of others abilities. If government letters and awards are a dime a dozen you must have what 10, 20 or maybe 100? Please share I would love to see them.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam, maybe you know them and have a different opinion..you have to be careful about your credibility when you post things like this..

http://www.youtube.com/user/canczechdogs#p/u/3/6aFEkf0IOms

Funny video, but C'mon..


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Adam, maybe you know them and have a different opinion..you have to be careful about your credibility when you post things like this..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/canczechdogs#p/u/3/6aFEkf0IOms
> 
> Funny video, but C'mon..


Why dogs attack


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Thomas,
> 
> Since you deem yourself the reigning internet expert on trainers and dogs for sale. What are your qualifications? You should do your homework before calling others out. Tony set up, trained the dogs and handlers for one of the correctional institutes in our province. He also trained another dog and handler that worked for the province to find illegal tobbaco being shipped in. The team recieved two awards from the Preimer. Go rent the movie Ace of Hearts, his dog was the star of the movie. I could bore you with more credentials if you like?
> 
> What you have titled a few dogs in shutzhund? Seems kind of minor considering the way you present yourself as a critic of others abilities. If government letters and awards are a dime a dozen you must have what 10, 20 or maybe 100? Please share I would love to see them.


Adam,

Don't get all defense on us. I know you've probably spend a lot of money on dogs and training with this guy, so you need to stick up for him 
You don't need to be an internet expert to recognize crap training, but don't take my word for it, read what most of the other replies are telling you. Did either of your dogs come with the rocket launcher option? LMAO


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Why dogs attack


Fourth of July is coming up...my dog can launch roman candles out of her ass


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Fourth of July is coming up...my dog can launch roman candles out of her ass



:-o HEY! That really hurts! :-# ............or so I've heard.  8-[ [-X


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Fourth of July is coming up...my dog can launch roman candles out of her ass


Video puleaze :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby,
Is this your dog? LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umRB0FS2eac


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> Joby,
> Is this your dog? LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umRB0FS2eac


THAT was retarded...glad the lil sucker didnt get set on fire...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Adam,
> 
> Don't get all defense on us. I know you've probably spend a lot of money on dogs and training with this guy, so you need to stick up for him
> You don't need to be an internet expert to recognize crap training, but don't take my word for it, read what most of the other replies are telling you. Did either of your dogs come with the rocket launcher option? LMAO


Since you know everything it seems, no I didn't pay a lot for my dogs and I don't get charged for training. But you already knew that right. Your a joke and as usual avoid direct questions. Instead you would rather resort to your childish antics, but that's par for the course with you. The rocket launcher option wasn't available at that time, maybe on my next dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like movies with dogs...ace of hearts was a terrible movie... that must be said....not judging the dog, but the movie sucked...


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I like movies with dogs...ace of hearts was a terrible movie... that must be said....not judging the dog, but the movie sucked...


It was a horrible story line and the acting was plain sad, that said it took alot of hours to train some of the behaviors required for some of the scenes.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Since you know everything it seems, no I didn't pay a lot for my dogs and I don't get charged for training. But you already knew that right. Your a joke and as usual avoid direct questions. Instead you would rather resort to your childish antics, but that's par for the course with you. The rocket launcher option wasn't available at that time, maybe on my next dog.


Adam,

If you didn't pay a lot, then I guess you got what you paid for?
The phrase you want is "You're a joke" not "your a joke"
What was the direct question and what did it have to do with
the video?
YOU posted a video of a really nice 13 week old puppy and 
LAME ASS, CRAPPY TRAINING. When several people tell you it's lame ass crappy training, you get all defensive and want to know about their credentials. Once again, I didn't post the video
YOU did. IF you think that is good or appropriate training for a
13 week old puppy then there is no sense in continuing the discussion :-(


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Adam,
> 
> If you didn't pay a lot, then I guess you got what you paid for?
> The phrase you want is "You're a joke" not "your a joke"
> ...


 Thomas,

I could care less if you don't like the training methods and I would'nt say a thing if left at that, but if you start taking personal shots at friends then I will say something. Take a look at their finished dogs and tell me again that their training is lame and crappy. Also, go back and check the grammer in your own posts before pointing out my mistakes. 

Any time you would like to get togeather for some training let me know and I would be happy to show you what I paid for. I just hope your dogs can do more than dance around the field for a quick bite and track for hot dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I could care less if you don't like the training methods and I would'nt say a thing if left at that, but if you start taking personal shots at friends then I will say something. Take a look at their finished dogs and tell me again that their training is lame and crappy. Also, go back and check the grammer in your own posts before pointing out my mistakes.
> 
> Any time you would like to get togeather for some training let me know and I would be happy to show you what I paid for. I just hope your dogs can do more than dance around the field for a quick bite and track for hot dogs.


it's grammar...I thought that was important to this post...NO one here is buying pups from these guys. so who cares what WE all think...if you are happy with the dogs and the training, thats all that should matter.

That being said. You think these guys are great and started the thread by saying the dog might be the strongest you've ever seen. I have seen many puppies that could do what was in the video, I have seen several dogs that were trained in a similar fashion to this type of stuff, of course carefully and all that. I have seen some great dogs come from it, and some other great dogs that were ruined by it. I can appreciate your friends' style, don't agree or disagree with how they should train THEIR own dog, or even if they crate it for long hours , because it is none of my business. I would be concerned if they worked a puppy of mine that way...unless he was one of the toughest dogs I ever owned...then who knows....if these guys have a goal for this dog, I would like to see the progress and see for myself, keep us updated....

Almost every video posted will get its share of reviews, this one was not close to your average video, so of course it was gonna get commented on.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> it's grammar...I thought that was important to this post...NO one here is buying pups from these guys. so who cares what WE all think...if you are happy with the dogs and the training, thats all that should matter.
> 
> That being said. You think these guys are great and started the thread by saying the dog might be the strongest you've ever seen. I have seen many puppies that could do what was in the video, I have seen several dogs that were trained in a similar fashion to this type of stuff, of course carefully and all that. I have seen some great dogs come from it, and some other great dogs that were ruined by it. I can appreciate your friends' style, don't agree or disagree with how they should train THEIR own dog, or even if they crate it for long hours , because it is none of my business. I would be concerned if they worked a puppy of mine that way...unless he was one of the toughest dogs I ever owned...then who knows....if these guys have a goal for this dog, I would like to see the progress and see for myself, keep us updated....
> 
> Almost every video posted will get its share of reviews, this one was not close to your average video, so of course it was gonna get commented on.


Joby,

I don't mind the comments and I did expect them, it just seems Thomas needs to always to take it to the next level. I train with a few different people, so this is not the only training I've been exposed too. That being said, I will never sit by while some internet hero starts taking personal shots at people he knows nothing about or has never trained with. It's fine to disagree with the way people train, but the securtiy of the internet seems to give a few people on this board big balls that I bet they normally wouldn't have. I've seen Thomas in a couple of video's and I guarantee he would have far less teeth if he was as mouthy in person.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Joby,
> 
> I don't mind the comments and I did expect them, it just seems Thomas needs to always to take it to the next level. I train with a few different people, so this is not the only training I've been exposed too. That being said, I will never sit by while some internet hero starts taking personal shots at people he knows nothing about or has never trained with. It's fine to disagree with the way people train, but the securtiy of the internet seems to give a few people on this board big balls that I bet they normally wouldn't have. I've seen Thomas in a couple of video's and I guarantee he would have far less teeth if he was as mouthy in person.


I have been on these boards for almost 20yrs, thats how it goes..This stuff does lead to real life consequences at times. I have seen fights go down, training challenges and bets go down, bridges get burned, businesses get shut down, dogs paying the price from dirty helper work...

the most important thing to remember is never pick a fight for your dog, 

One could take your invitation to come train as a challenge to break your dog down, and regardless of what people might think there are MANY more guys than most people realize that can get into a dogs head and break him down in a flash. Maybe even Thomas


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Thomas,
> 
> I could care less if you don't like the training methods and I would'nt say a thing if left at that, but if you start taking personal shots at friends then I will say something. Take a look at their finished dogs and tell me again that their training is lame and crappy. Also, go back and check the grammer in your own posts before pointing out my mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

[QUOTE 
but the securtiy of the internet seems to give a few people on this board big balls that I bet they normally wouldn't have. I've seen Thomas in a couple of video's and I guarantee he would have far less teeth if he was as mouthy in person.[/QUOTE]

Adam,

You're the one talking like Billy Bad Ass. You're not the first person to take exception to something I've said in person or on the internet and I'm still alive and kicking LOL


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> [QUOTE
> but the securtiy of the internet seems to give a few people on this board big balls that I bet they normally wouldn't have. I've seen Thomas in a couple of video's and I guarantee he would have far less teeth if he was as mouthy in person.


Adam,

You're the one talking like Billy Bad Ass. You're not the first person to take exception to something I've said in person or on the internet and I'm still alive and kicking LOL[/quote]

Thomas,

That was general statement not a threat. You made a couple of remarks that pissed me off, hence my reaction. If you were willing to discuss rather than belittle people in posts (this one and others) you wouldn't even get a reaction out of me.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Adam Rawlings said:


> That was general statement not a threat. You made a couple of remarks that pissed me off, hence my reaction. If you were willing to discuss rather than belittle people in posts (this one and others) you wouldn't even get a reaction out of me.


Adam,

I commented on the video and the training in the video, NOTHING else. I'm discussing the video. You're the one jumping to conclusions and taking my statements out of context.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I have been on these boards for almost 20yrs, thats how it goes..This stuff does lead to real life consequences at times. I have seen fights go down, training challenges and bets go down, bridges get burned, businesses get shut down, dogs paying the price from dirty helper work...
> 
> the most important thing to remember is never pick a fight for your dog,
> 
> One could take your invitation to come train as a challenge to break your dog down, and regardless of what people might think there are MANY more guys than most people realize that can get into a dogs head and break him down in a flash. Maybe even Thomas


I'd be interested to here what sport or ware these sorts of people are in the dog sport world Ive heard of a little this or that but not the sort of goofy shit your talking about are these ghetto people acting this way.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'd be interested to here what sport or ware these sorts of people are in the dog sport world Ive heard of a little this or that but not the sort of goofy shit your talking about are these ghetto people acting this way.


Schutzhund competitors/trainers. Several breeders of various breeds. Ringsport people, among some other types...I don't use the word ghetto on boards anymore, as some find it highly offensive. 

I have seen 2 training facilities get shut down over internet bs....PROBABLY should have been shut down IMO..but internet bs was the catalyst.

I am not naming names...just saying its not smart to pick a fight for your dog...or piss some one off that is going to be in front of your dog...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> [
> Adam,
> 
> You're the one talking like Billy Bad Ass. You're not the first person to take exception to something I've said in person or on the internet and I'm still alive and kicking LOL


 
Thomas..I am Billy Bad Ass, come train with me and within a week you'll have a new definition of where the bear shit in the woods  

You guys kill me :smile:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Schutzhund competitors/trainers. Several breeders of various breeds. Ringsport people, among some other types...I don't use the word ghetto on boards anymore, as some find it highly offensive.
> 
> I have seen 2 training facilities get shut down over internet bs....PROBABLY should have been shut down IMO..but internet bs was the catalyst.
> 
> I am not naming names...just saying its not smart to pick a fight for your dog...or piss some one off that is going to be in front of your dog...


Your in a different dog world than I am if your privy to any of that stuff. There's a better chance of me getting ass raped by ninjas than me getting in a fight on behalf of my dog.
I got no time for that sorts of human debris or the drama and baggage that comes with it. Rest assured as close as I or my dog will ever come to these sorts of fuks might be at a gas station when on my way to training, any way I decide who gets the privilege to work and show my dog I look out for him because he damn sure dont give a shit.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Thomas..I am Billy Bad Ass, come train with me and within a week you'll have a new definition of where the bear shit in the woods


I have no idea what your point is Woody? Do you want to translate it into English?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> There's a better chance of me getting ass raped by ninjas than me getting in a fight on behalf of my dog.


Now that is funny.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I looked at the video... the dog is too young for that sort of stuff, but to each their own. Like somebody mentioned before, happens everywhere, all the time.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The last couple of pages of childish, personal insults show me this thread has ran it's course. 
Thread closed!


----------

